# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  خطة مقترحة في طلب العلم . للنقاش

## أبو زيد المدني

بسم الله ، والحمدلله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ...


خطة في طلب العلم : 

مرحلة الدراسة : 

أولاً : علم العربية . وسأقسمه على : 

أولاً : النحو 
المتن الذي يحفظ : نظم الآجرومية لابن عبيد ربه .
المرحلة الأولى : دراسة الآجرومية بشرح ابن عثيمين . ( )
المدة : 
المرحلة الثانية : دراسة تعجيل الندى لعبدالله الفوزان . 
المدة :
المرحلة الثالثة : دراسة شرح ابن عقيل . 
المدة : 

ثانياً : علم البلاغة . 
المتن الذي يحفظ : مائة المعاني والبيان . 
*-* *قراءة البلاغة الميسرة للحربي .* 
*المدة :* 
*-* *دراسة شرح الشيخ عبدالمحسن العسكر على دروس البلاغة .*
*المدة :* 
*ثالثاً : علم الصرف .* 
*-* *دراسة شذا العرف .* 
*المدة :* 


*ثالثاً : علم أصول الفقه .* 
*المتن الذي يحفظ : نظم الورقات للعمريطي ، منظومة ابن عثيمين** .* 

*-* *دراسة شرح الورقات لعبدالله الفوزان .* 
*المدة :* 
*-* *دراسة شرح نظم الورقات لابن عثيمين .* 
*المدة :* 
*-* *دراسة منظومة أصول الفقه وقواعده لابن عثيمين .* 
*المدة :* 
*-* *دراسة كتاب معالم أصول الفقه للجيزاني .* 
*المدة :* 
*-* *دراسة شرح ابن عثيمين على كتاب الأصول من علم الأصول .* 
*المدة :* 
*ثالثاً : القواعد الفقهية .* 
*المتن الذي يحفظ : نظم الفظفري .* 
*-* *دراسة شرح الفظفري على النظم .* 
*المدة :*
*-* *دراسة القواعد السعدية بشرح الزامل .* 
*المدة :* 




*خامسا ً: علوم القرآن . وسأقسمه على :* 
*أولاً : أصول التفسير .* 
*-* *دراسة كتاب أصول في التفسير لابن عثيمين .* 
*المدة :* 
*- دراسة شرح خالد السبت على رسالة السيوطي في أصول التفسير (6أشرطة ).* 
*المدة :* 
*-* *دراسة شرح الدهش على مقدمة ابن قاسم في التفسير .* 
*المدة :* 
*-* *دراسة شرح مساعد الطيار على مقدمة ابن تيمية .* 
*المدة :* 
*-* *سماع شرح ابن عثيمين على القواعد الحسان (16 شريطاً ) .* 
*المدة :* 
*ثانياً : علوم القرآن .* 
*-* *سماع مهمات في علو القرآن للسبت (6 أشرطة ) .* 
*المدة :* 
*-* *دراسة كتاب دراسات في علوم القرآن للرومي .*
*المدة :* 
*-* *دراسة كتاب المقدمات الأساسية للجديع .* 
*المدة :* 
*سادساً : علم التفسير .* 
*-* *دراسة كتاب تيسير الكريم الرحمن للسعدي .* 
*المدة :* 
*-* *دراسة تفسير القرآن العظيم لابن كثير .* 
*المدة :* 

*سادساً : علم العقيدة :* 
*المتون التي تحفظ : كتاب التوحيد ، العقيدة الواسطية .* 

*أولاً : سماع تعليقات الدكتور العبداللطيف على شرح ابن أبي العز .*
*المدة :* 
*-* *قراءة كتاب الهداية الربانية .* 
*-* *قراءة شرح البراك على الطحاوية .* 
*المدة :* 
*ثانياً : دراسة شرح صالح آل الشيخ على كتاب كشف الشبهات .* 
*المدة :* 
*ثالثاً : دراسة كتاب التوحيد ، وتكون طريقتي دراسة كل باب على حدة من خلال الشروح التالية : 1_ تيسير العزيز الحميد 2_ القول المفيد 3_ الحاشية* 
*4_ التمهيد 5_ إعانة المستفيد 6_ سماع تعليقات العبداللطيف .* 
*المدة :* 

*رابعاً : دراسة العقيدة الواسطية ، من خلال الشروح التالية :* 
*1_ التنبيهات السنية . 2_ شرح ابن عثيمين 3_ اللآلئ البهية 4_ هراس .* 
*مع سماع تعليقات العبداللطيف .* 
*المدة :* 

*خامساً : سماع شرح ابن عثيمين على القواعد المثلى ( 13شريطا )* 
*المدة :* 
*سادساً :دراسة شرح صالح آل الشيخ على الحموية* 
*المدة :* 
*- سماع شرح العبداللطيف على الفتوى الحموية (13شريطاً )*
*المدة :* 

*سابعا :دراسة شرح البراك على التدمرية .* 
*مع سماع تعليقات العبداللطيف على التدمرية ( 8 أشرطة ) .* 
*المدة :* 
*سابعاً : الحديث وعلومه : وستكون دراستي على النحو التالي :* 
*أولاً : علم المصطلح.* 
*المتن الذي يحفظ : نخبة الفكر .* 
*المرحلة الأولى : دراسة نخبة الفكر من خلال الشروح التالية :*
*-* *قطف الثمر لبندر العبدلي .* 
*المدة :* 
*-* *نزهة النظر .* 
*المدة :* 
*-* *تحقيق الرغبة للخضير .* 
*المدة :* 
*المرحلة الثانية :دراسة الموقظة للذهبي .* 
*-* *شرح سليمان العلوان .* 
*المدة :* 

*المرحلة الثالثة : دراسة اختصار علوم الحديث .* 
*-* *الباعث الحثيث لأحمد شاكر .* 
*المدة :* 

*-* *قراءة كتاب تدوين السنة للزهراني .* 
*المدة :* 
*-* *قراءة كتاب علم الرجال للزهراني .* 
*المدة :* 

*ثانياً: دراسة علم التخريج ودراسة الأسانيد .* 
*-* *علم التخريج ودراسة الأسانيد للطحان .*
*المدة :* 
*ثالثاً : علم الحديث .* 
*المتن الذي يحفظ : عمدة الأحكام ، بلوغ المرام .*
*-* *قراءة وضبط شرح الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ على الأربعين النووية .* 
*المدة :* 
*-* *دراسة كتاب تيسير العلام للبسام .* 
*المدة :* 
*-* *توضيح الأحكام للبسام .* 
*المدة :* 
*-* *فتح ذي الجلال والإكرام لابن عثيمين .* 
*المدة :* 
*-* *منحة العلام لعبدالله الفوزان .* 
*المدة :* 




*ثامناً : علم الفقه .* 
*-* *قراءة كتاب تاريخ الفقه لناصر الطريفي* 
*المدة :* 
*-* *قراءة كتاب المدخل المفصل لبكر أبو زيد .* 
*المدة :* 
*أولاً : دراسة كتاب عمدة الفقه بشرح المقدسي .* 
*المدة :* 
*ثانياً : دراسة مذكرة فقه ابن عثيمين .* 
*المدة :* 
*ثالثاً : تلخيص الشرح الممتع .* 
*ويكون التلخيص حسب الطريقة التالية :* 
*1_ صورة المسألة . 2_ حكمها . 3_ دليلها .* 
*4_ الراجح . 5_ اختيار الشيخ محمد .* 
*رابعاً : دراسة علم الفرائض .* 
*المتن الذي يحفظ : منظومة موقضة الوسنان للشيخ بدر العواد** .*
*-* *دراسة المنظومة .* 
*المدة :* 


*إذا لم يكن عون من الله للفتى فأول مايجني عليه اجتهاده* 

*وقل من جد في أمر تطلبه واستصحب الصبر إلا فاز بالظفر*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

شكرا لك  وجزاك ربي خيرا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

خطة جيدة؛ ولكن أين الهمم؟

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله في مفتاح دار السعادة : وكمال كل انسان إنما يتم بهذين النوعين همة ترقيه وعلم يبصره ويهديه فإن مراتب السعادة والفلاح إنما تفوت العبد من هاتين الجهتين او من احداهما اما ان لا يكون له علم بها فلا يتحرك في طلبها او يكون عالما بها ولا تنهض همته اليها فلا يزال في حضيض طبعه محبوسا وقلبه عن كماله الذي خلق له مصدودا منكوسا قد أسام نفسه مع الانعام راعيا مع الهمل واستطاب لقيعات الراحة والبطالة واستلان فراش العجز والكسل لا كمن رفع له علم فشمر إليه وبورك له في تفرده في طريق طلبه فلزمه واستقام عليه قد ابت غلبات شوقه الا لهجرة إلى الله ورسوله ومقتت نفسه الرفقاء الا ابن سبيل يرافقه في سبيله ..

----------

